# GDR or compressus



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Frank I need to know if my "gold diamond" is infact a gold diamond.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

That is a very nice S. compressus you have there. In the first picture, the bars are pretty obvious.

Randy
CFB


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

[quote name='Creatures From Below' post='1931142' date='Apr 26 2007, 09:41 PM']That is a very nice S. compressus you have there. In the first picture, the bars are pretty obvious.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

I was sold this "GDR" from MA. Turned out it is not a rhom, however I did pay rhom price. 
I can't blame MA for the mix up though. Apparently it is some kind of unknown. (undescribed species)

I wish I could get a regualr rhom about 6 inches. Seems pretty hard to do these days.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Like I said before, he looks an awful lot like my "compressus"

in the second photo looks more like a rhom, i think this is one of the unidentified species


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me, except for the bars


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

mR. Blueberry said:


> looks like a rhom to me, except for the bars


Which picture?


----------

